# Fingertricks: Reducing Burden on Your Dominant Hand



## a small kitten (Oct 13, 2012)

YouTube Description:

This is a simple video showing two simple fingertricks. Both these techniques delegate moves to your non-dominant hand so that your dominant hand doesn't do too much work. I use both of these turning techniques actively and it works really well.

Here is a recent video of me solving 2H, in case you're wondering what these moves look like in actual solves.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 13, 2012)

I have been trying to learn the left double flick. But no matter what I do the middle finger completely misses the cube. I really see the advantage after seeing you video. I think I will give it some more time to practice.


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 13, 2012)

speaking about fingertricks; i have a question about OH turning - how often do you actually use a U2 doubleflick? like, everytime there is a U2, you doubleflick it? how about R2?

I use the same fingertricks like you, and i have tried integrating the U2 double flick into my solves for hours, but i just cant get it to stick, whenever i just "solve" i automatically do U' U'....
only on special algorithms which i learned is always use the doubleflick. and if i do U2 R', i completely lose the balance and its rather inefficient for me to do a doubleflick


----------



## Forte (Oct 13, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> speaking about fingertricks; i have a question about OH turning - how often do you actually use a U2 doubleflick? like, everytime there is a U2, you doubleflick it? how about R2?
> 
> I use the same fingertricks like you, and i have tried integrating the U2 double flick into my solves for hours, but i just cant get it to stick, whenever i just "solve" i automatically do U' U'....
> only on special algorithms which i learned is always use the doubleflick. and if i do U2 R', i completely lose the balance and its rather inefficient for me to do a doubleflick



Watch this!


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 13, 2012)

Forte said:


> Watch this!



this video is the reason why i tried the doubleflick for onehanded at all, and also the reason why i posted my comment above...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 13, 2012)

For clockwise U perm using the left hand U flick, it would be even better to do the first R2 move as R2' so you don't even need to regrip the right hand.

Also, you really should learn both right and left double U. For the R perm, R' U2 is better than R' U2' because it follows the turning direction (normal corner cutting as opposed to reverse corner cutting). But R U2' is better than R U2 for the same reason.

Good video though. I do use the left hand U flick in one alg but I should look at all my algs again and reconsider my finger tricks.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm lefrt handed but use my right hand more but I don't mind using my left I want to use it more


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 14, 2012)

> speaking about fingertricks; i have a question about OH turning - how often do you actually use a U2 doubleflick? like, everytime there is a U2, you doubleflick it? how about R2?



I will only do a U2 doubleflick if I know that I don't have to do any moves directly after. The two most common occurrences are at the end of a solve (AUF or end of alg) or if I know I will rotate directly after I do the U2 doubleflick. I think U2 R' is just intrinsically awkward.

As for R2, I will only do R2 as a doubleflick if there is an alg that demands it (like the 2gen H perm). I occasionally do it during F2L, and that is only if I know the following turn will be a U'. 



> For clockwise U perm using the left hand U flick, it would be even better to do the first R2 move as R2' so you don't even need to regrip the right hand.



What about getting your hand to the position where you can do R2'?



> Also, you really should learn both right and left double U. For the R perm, R' U2 is better than R' U2' because it follows the turning direction (normal corner cutting as opposed to reverse corner cutting). But R U2' is better than R U2 for the same reason.



I never really thought about this because the difference in corner cutting direction has never been an issue for me personally. There definitely is a noticeable difference and the righty U2 cuts better after R', as you said. If I ever get into 2H, learning a righty double U will be one of the top things on my agenda. 

An issue I see in R' U2 with a righty U2 is that you would need to change your grip to one where you pull down the R layer to do the R' in order to do the U2 directly after. If you wanted to do a lefty U2, you would not need to worry about where your right hand is because the U2 moves independent of the R'. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 14, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> What about getting your hand to the position where you can do R2'?
> 
> I never really thought about this because the difference in corner cutting direction has never been an issue for me personally. There definitely is a noticeable difference and the righty U2 cuts better after R', as you said. If I ever get into 2H, learning a righty double U will be one of the top things on my agenda.
> 
> An issue I see in R' U2 with a righty U2 is that you would need to change your grip to one where you pull down the R layer to do the R' in order to do the U2 directly after. If you wanted to do a lefty U2, you would not need to worry about where your right hand is because the U2 moves independent of the R'. What are your thoughts on this?



From the "home" position where my thumbs are resting on the F face, I would have to either regrip with thumb on D or thumb on U to do R2 or R2' move so the only advantage one has over the other is dependent on what move comes next.

You're right about the first R' move in the R-perm alg. It would require a regrip if you wanted to do a righty U2 afterwards. For me, I think the time it takes for the regrip is so short that it's worth doing when you factor everything else in. But of course, I'm biased because I don't do lefty U2'. The cube doesn't feel as stable to me when I have to both grip the cube and turn it with the same hand. Or maybe it's because I have to "regrip" to do a lefty U2 (regrip as in shift the weight in my fingers rather than shifting finger placement).


----------

